# The Simplest And Best Cleaner



## kizzyaggots (29/9/06)

Hi guys I'm new to brewing and just bought 2 cans of coopers bitter to throw down. I want my first brew to be a success and i need clean impliments, can any of you guys recomend a nice cheap easy cleaner as i don't want to stuff up my first brew.

Cheers Kizzy. :beer: :chug:


----------



## Gulf Brewery (29/9/06)

kizzyaggots said:


> Hi guys I'm new to brewing and just bought 2 cans of coopers bitter to throw down. I want my first brew to be a success and i need clean impliments, can any of you guys recomend a nice cheap easy cleaner as i don't want to stuff up my first brew.
> 
> Cheers Kizzy. :beer: :chug:




Hi kizzyaggots

There is a lot of info on this site, don't be afraid to use the search function. 
2 main rules
1. Don't use sodium metabisulphate - it inhibits yeast growth, it isn't a sanitiser.
2. Visit your local home brew store and ask them for one. If desperate, a cheap and easy sanitiser is the neo pink from Big W.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Trough Lolly (29/9/06)

kizzyaggots said:


> Hi guys I'm new to brewing and just bought 2 cans of coopers bitter to throw down. I want my first brew to be a success and i need clean impliments, can any of you guys recomend a nice cheap easy cleaner as i don't want to stuff up my first brew.
> 
> Cheers Kizzy. :beer: :chug:




G'day Kizzy,
Welcome to the forum!
One thing to remember is that you need to use a cleaner AND and sanitiser. As Pedro points out, you need to make sure that what you have in contact with any wort or beer, must be sanitised to avoid infections and basically ruining all your hard work.
Your local homebrew shop should have a cleaner and sanitiser that you can use. Personally, I recommend Iodophor as a good sanitiser - it's easily applied with a spray bottle and you don't have to rinse it off. As for cleaners, you can basically go for a cheap and easy solution such as Sodium Percarbonate (aka NappySan) but as has been mentioned, go and visit your local brewshop and have a chat with the person behind the counter...If they can't help you with basics such as cleaning and sanitising, bid them farewell and go to another store!
A quick search on this forum will yield a multitude of opinions on sanitisers and cleaners.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Wortgames (29/9/06)

Every brewer will have a different answer for you!

For mine, you can't beat napisan (or the home brand equivalent, or dishwasher powder - it's all basically the same stuff) for a cheap effective cleaner that you can pick up in any supermarket. Use it with really hot water and it does a great job of dissolving gunk and killing bugs. Rinse well.

After cleaning you need to sanitise, a splash of bleach in a few litres of water will get you out of trouble - again, it needs to be rinsed really well.

There are better options available from your local home brew shop, mostly they just need less rinsing, but you don't need to delay putting your brew down if you've got some of those products handy.


----------



## Whistlingjack (29/9/06)

I use Woolworths brand soaker and stain remover.

At 35% sodium percarbonate and costing around $11.00 for 2kg, its the best value. One container has lasted me for about 2 months (one brew per fortnight, racking, etc). Still about 500g left.

Use as per directions on the container. I find an overnight soak in this stuff gets my gear and clean and sparkling.


----------



## Wortgames (29/9/06)

Feck, gazumped by TL :beer:


----------



## yardy (29/9/06)

See IODOPHOR



cheers

yard


----------



## kizzyaggots (29/9/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> kizzyaggots said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys I'm new to brewing and just bought 2 cans of coopers bitter to throw down. I want my first brew to be a success and i need clean impliments, can any of you guys recomend a nice cheap easy cleaner as i don't want to stuff up my first brew.
> ...


----------



## Trough Lolly (29/9/06)

Wortgames said:


> Feck, gazumped by TL :beer:




 
Great minds think alike!! h34r:


----------



## PistolPatch (29/9/06)

Welcome Kizzy!

I'm going to recommend two things...

Household Bleach: This is one of those things where more is not better. Only use 30 mls to 25 litres of COLD water. Leave for a day if there are no visual stains. Secondly, rinse with hot water. Hot water kills bleach flavours. This is a very cheap and very good friend to the brewer who treats it right. I've left bleach in brewing containers at these diltuion levels for 4 weeks and experienced brewers have not noticed any off flavours.

If you don't follow the above instructions though you can get a bandaid taste in your beer. So, follow them!

The other thing you need is a spray, no-rinse sanitiser - something you can spray on brewing gear just before use but don't have to rinse off. There are many things you can use for this. The best I have found to date (thanks Ross) is a product called Hy-San which you can source through horticultural suppliers. It's extremely cheap, fast-acting and odour-less.

Cheers
PP


----------



## kizzyaggots (29/9/06)

Thanks guys, I was in a hurry today when i purchased my kit and syrup and got all excited about throwin down a nice tasty drop. My supplier is a brilliant guy but in my rush i forgot cleaner so that is the only reason i asked, i think i like the idea of the napisan to wash off all the gunk and then the spray sanitiser to sterilize all my bottles because i know how important cleanliness is. I know nothing about brewing so i posted a thread on fish smoking in the any topic goes area: maybe we can help eachother out?




Kind Regards Kizzy :chug:


----------



## poppa joe (29/9/06)

FWIW...Kizzy
ALDI Napisan is only 2.20...Much cheaper than Woolies Etc..(Same stuff)..
Iodophur about 8.50.....500 ml..lasts forever...(nearly)
PJ

Post your whereabouts..Some one may be near and advise...HBS..Etc.


----------



## Batz (29/9/06)

Phos. acid


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/9/06)

Hydrogen Peroxide is a great spray on non-rinse sanitizer.And it is cheap and very effective :super: 

Nappi-San is your best bet for availability and cleaning power.Its really good if you also have babies.. B) 

The *MOST* important thing is *everything must be clean*, regardless of how you get it clean

You cant sanitize dirty equipment :excl:


----------



## PistolPatch (29/9/06)

I had the same question as you Kizzy some time ago and started a thread on it. Have a look at this

I started that thread because everyone would recommend something but they'd never put the dilution ratio. As I was just starting out, this was a little frustrating. Unfortunatley the thread never blossomed but you'll get some Napisan dilution answers there.

Cheers
PP


----------



## BrissyBrew (30/9/06)

To Clean Napisan, I dont normally mix this according to ratio but instead add more if there is more gunk.
To Sanitise Idophor, 1ml per L. non rinse
Both cost effective


----------



## Screwtop (30/9/06)

BrissyBrew said:


> To Clean Napisan, I dont normally mix this according to ratio but instead add more if there is more gunk.
> To Sanitise Idophor, 1ml per L. non rinse
> Both cost effective




Same as BrizzyBrew and Batz here, Napisan Plus to clean and Phosphoric Acid as no-rinse sanitiser.

Where do you buy Iodophor? Is that the name it's sold under.


----------



## Ross (30/9/06)

I use pure sodium percarbonate for cleaning & Hysan (hydrogen peroxide + colodial silver) as my 1ml/L non-rinse sanitiser. Not found anything better...

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (30/9/06)

I buy Phos. acid from an AG store,it is sold as a dairy sanitizer and pumped through the dairy milking equipment,it is also used in commercial breweries.
It is sold in 20lt drums so it pays to split it up with a few fellow brewers.
You will find a couple of litres lasts forever 10ml makes 5lt of sanitizer and that can be used several times.
I buy it by the 20lt drum so Qld. brewers can usually get a litre or so from me.

Batz


----------



## bindi (30/9/06)

Batz said:


> Phos. acid



DITTO

I am up for some more Batz.  Screwtop, Tidalpete ?


----------



## Stuster (30/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Where do you buy Iodophor? Is that the name it's sold under.



I get it from my LHBS sold as just that, iodophor. $25 for 1L, lasts over a year, could be longer if I was more careful with it.


----------



## Screwtop (30/9/06)

Batz said:


> I buy Phos. acid from an AG store,it is sold as a dairy sanitizer and pumped through the dairy milking equipment,it is also used in commercial breweries.
> It is sold in 20lt drums so it pays to split it up with a few fellow brewers.
> You will find a couple of litres lasts forever 10ml makes 5lt of sanitizer and that can be used several times.
> I buy it by the 20lt drum so Qld. brewers can usually get a litre or so from me.
> ...






bindi said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Phos. acid
> ...




Plenty here, but maybe because I've only been using 1ml/L not 2 like Batz


----------



## TidalPete (30/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > I buy Phos. acid from an AG store,it is sold as a dairy sanitizer and pumped through the dairy milking equipment,it is also used in commercial breweries.
> ...



Sorry Bindi, I've still got enough to last another 12 months.

:beer:


----------



## bindi (30/9/06)

TidalPete said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > Batz said:
> ...




I also use it at 1Ml/L and have 1 L left, but at the rate I am brewing and using the stuff [and I use it on everything] it will be gone before I know it.


----------



## Wortgames (30/9/06)

Sosman has put a lot of good info here: http://www.brewiki.org/CleaningAndSanitation

That should answer most questions about cleaners and sanitisers.


----------



## Tony (30/9/06)

Unscented white king house hold BLEACH from the supermarket

and iodophur is great to.

I use the bleach to clean up yeast caked firmenters, i just add 100mls to a firmenter and fill with water and leave to sit for a day or too.

them just rinse out well and bobs your uncle.

I use the iodophur in a clean firmenter thats been sitting for a bit unused to steralise. I chuck in all my spoons, tubes etc and it only takes 20 min.

It will turn things yellow though.

cheers


----------



## Batz (30/9/06)

Tony said:


> Unscented white king house hold BLEACH from the supermarket
> 
> 
> I use the bleach to clean up yeast caked firmenters, i just add 100mls to a firmenter and fill with water and leave to sit for a day or too.
> ...




I use bleach for cleaning too,I believe it cleans better than sodium percarbonate but that's just my opinion,this I buy in 20lt drums as well,works out very cheap.

Batz


----------



## blackbock (30/9/06)

Bleach for fermenters, mash paddles etc. You can't go wrong if you rinse thoroughly. Kills everything (including stainless steel if you leave it too long!)

Hydrogen peroxide for bottles - no rinse, no hassles.

Never tried Iodophor - If I'm not mistaken you're supposed to let it dry before using, and that's a pain to me.
Sodium percarbonate too slow-acting, although won't harm your gear if you leave it too long.


----------



## Keifer (30/9/06)

> Unscented white king house hold BLEACH from the supermarket



I almost got to the end thinking that no-one would say UNSCENTED! good work Tony.



> If I'm not mistaken you're supposed to let it dry before using, and that's a pain to me



I've used Iodophor since i began brewing last x-mas, you don't have to wait till it's bone dry, just a couple of min's upside down is fine by me 

I have not had one *bad batch yet due to off sanitizer flavours, only bad temp [email protected]

* my bad


----------



## poppa joe (30/9/06)

bayareamashers.com
Has a write up of Iodophur
They have done the tests for us....
PJ


----------



## Brownie (30/9/06)

I use homebrand nappy soaker (UNSCENTED), seems to work fine.

I have also use UNSCENTED homebrand liquid bleach, seems to be good too.

Brownie


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/9/06)

HomeBrand Nappy Treatment Plus here too. 

I clean with it (overnight soak...but works in about 10 mins if another brew coming), rinse and sanitise with it again. 

Works brilliantly, not a single infection to date since I started using it over a year ago...see my sig...even Palmer agrees  

PZ.


----------



## Ash in Perth (1/10/06)

Grumpys one shot. 

i just make it up in a spray bottle.

I give everything a quick rinse with boiling water and then spray in the dilute one-shot on most surfaces (inside fermenter etc) and close it up, never had any issues and its cheap and easy.

I use it for my bottles too, same thing, quick boiling water rinse and then a few sprays of it. rest a cap on the top and its ready to fill.


----------



## BrissyBrew (2/10/06)

I just popped down the shop for some milk and spotted this in Coles for $4.00
Coopers Sanitiser: Sodium Percarbonate

It does not list percent of sodium percarbonate so I assume it is pure.

DIRECTIONS FOR USE (short version from the bottle)
Dissolve 40g in 1 litre of hot water, then fill to the brim with cold water, soak overnight, drain rinse i hot water.


----------



## Justin (2/10/06)

Just a comment for those using iodophor. If you want to make your iodophor go even further just make up 1-2L of your sanitizer solution and stick that in your fermenter and shake. It will foam and coat everything. There is no need to fully fill your fementer with 25L of sanitising solution.

I let it sit and keep giving it a shake everytime I happen to walk past while I'm brewing to make sure everywhere gets coated well for the required 2 mins contact time.

I have done this for the last few years and never had a bad batch. That means 1-2mls of iodophor each time you brew. I then pour the 2L of sanitiser into a container to use for the remaining tasks left in the brew day (eg. sanitise the hose from kettle to fermenter, stainless spoon for whirlpooling etc).

I use it at 1ml/L, never let it dry and don't rinse at all. Best stuff in the brewery IMO.


----------



## Tony (2/10/06)

thats what i do with it too justin

I usually put a cap full in (10 mls) and add 5 to 10 liters of water in a 60 liter firmenter and shake around a few times to wet everything.

makes the 1 liter bottle last for ages.

cheers


----------



## jimi (2/10/06)

I do same practise as Tony & Justin but use Phos Acid (grumps one shot) not Iodophor. Iodophor apparently requires 5 times the time (?) to the knock off the nasties (according to howtobrew) so I feel more confident with Phos Acid


----------



## roger mellie (2/10/06)

Ross said:


> I use pure sodium percarbonate for cleaning & Hysan (hydrogen peroxide + colodial silver) as my 1ml/L non-rinse sanitiser. Not found anything better...
> 
> cheers Ross



Where do you get Sodium Percarbonate in Bulk from Rossco?? Anyone seen this out here in the West?? 

RM


----------



## hoganknowbest (2/10/06)

Justin said:


> Just a comment for those using iodophor. If you want to make your iodophor go even further just make up 1-2L of your sanitizer solution and stick that in your fermenter and shake. It will foam and coat everything. There is no need to fully fill your fementer with 25L of sanitising solution.
> 
> I let it sit and keep giving it a shake everytime I happen to walk past while I'm brewing to make sure everywhere gets coated well for the required 2 mins contact time.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the hint Justin!
Always looking for ways to do things easier!


----------



## Wortgames (2/10/06)

I do something similar - except I use a couple of big plastic tubs from Bunnings, each of which is big enough to take a fermenter sideways.

On brewday, EVERYTHING lives under about 10 litres of iodophor solution (1 capful) in one of the plastic tubs - thermometers, spoons, hydrometers, airlocks, o-rings, tubing, spigots etc. This means no little sticky puddles around the place, nothing gets lost (its always in the tub), and everything is clean and sanitary at all times (including my hands). The other tub just has warm water in it and is used to give sticky things a quick dunk before they go back in the iodophor.

During the boil, the fermenters go into the iodophor and get rolled around from time to time. I figure this way everything (including the tap sockets, neck threads etc) gets a good soak.

When I'm finished both tubs are emptied and dried, one tub nests inside the other one and a lot of my brewing stuff goes inside with a single lid to keep the crap out.

It sounds more complicated than it is :beer:


----------



## andrewl (2/10/06)

Hi Kizzy,
First off, welcome to the forum! To clean all my stuff I use home brand unscented bleach (really well rinsed!) and sanitising I personally found that you can't go past pink stain remover (also really well rinsed).
For my bottles, I have a solution from my LHBS that you dilute in water and just spray into the bottles and let the dry.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------

